# Petite's Pics!!!!!



## petite (Feb 5, 2004)

Ok, these are posted everywhere (lol) so alot of you may have already seen these, but I'm gonna post them here too for those that don't know me.  I'm 5'3'' and 105lbs.  I'm looking to do my first figure competition this summer.  These pics were taken in Aug.  I have since put on more muscle.  My goal is to weigh 115lbs at 10%.  Shoot, I may have to change my username if I reach this goal.  A year ago I was only weighing 95lbs.


----------



## petite (Feb 5, 2004)

nother


----------



## petite (Feb 5, 2004)

again another


----------



## petite (Feb 5, 2004)

last one folks


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 6, 2004)

NICE!  :bigok:


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 6, 2004)

you dont look 5'3"


----------



## tee (Feb 10, 2004)

You look terrific Petite! Good luck with your competition.


----------



## war nerve (Feb 11, 2004)

:yesway: You look great...railroad pic is outstanding


----------



## petite (Feb 12, 2004)

Anasci.org said:
			
		

> you dont look 5'3"


Someone else posted that very same thing at another board.  Maybe its because I'm so thin in these pics that I don't look 5'3''.  I dunno, but I am!!


----------



## petite (Feb 12, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> You look terrific Petite! Good luck with your competition.


thanks tee!!  If I don't feel I'm ready by this summer....I will try again to shoot for another by this fall, but I'm determined to do a competition this year sometime!!


----------



## petite (Feb 12, 2004)

war nerve said:
			
		

> :yesway: You look great...railroad pic is outstanding


Thank you!


----------



## bigjay (Mar 9, 2004)

Looking good, keep up the hard work!


----------



## BigGYMRAT (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Job


----------



## Steel Force (May 19, 2004)

Your hard work is definitely showing... you look nice!

...pretty smile too!


----------



## rebhchad (Aug 29, 2004)

damn, your hot!  i would love to work out w/u


----------



## MYRICK (Sep 2, 2004)

Ive Got The Good Ones Ill Sale To The Highest Bidder


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 12, 2004)

MYRICK said:
			
		

> Ive Got The Good Ones Ill Sale To The Highest Bidder



She doesn't seem to visit or post often. Too bad, she is a babydoll.


----------



## bigbadbootydadd (Oct 11, 2004)

sweet pics, you are one great lookin gal. 




got anymore pics?


----------



## crumb316 (Oct 12, 2004)

Lookin incredible, it would be my honor if would be my wife  
Oh wait I am big and ugly i guess I don't have a chance  

Seriously though you look great and good luck to  you.


----------



## massfreak (Dec 9, 2004)

Look good  congrats


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 28, 2005)

mmmmmm....me being 5ft5..............good match


----------



## TurkishBarbie (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow you look awsome, exactly the kind of thing id like to acheive

Great work Hope you meet your goals


----------



## 21.5GUNS (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice pics, I am actually training two women for a figure comp coming up this September. Cap your delts off and add a little to your lats to emphasize your taper and I would say your there! Good luck.


----------



## big o (Apr 7, 2005)

Besides you looking awesome in those pics.....I love the fact that your toes are done..No I don't have a foot fetish...I notice the little things....AWESOME


----------



## gettin_big (Apr 21, 2005)

Smokin, keep up the great work or whatever it is u do!


----------



## chromedome (Apr 21, 2005)

................................


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 5, 2005)

chromedome said:
			
		

> You look incredible. How bout some shots with you flexing and showing off some of that lean muscle?



Dude - this thread is old as dirt.  I saw some recent pics of Petite - shes old and gray and wrinlkly now.  j/k - I'm sure she is still awesome!


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jun 5, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Dude - this thread is old as dirt.  I saw some recent pics of Petite - shes old and gray and wrinlkly now.  j/k - I'm sure she is still awesome!



Yeah, this thread is old as dirt!  The only female we have on the board now are Oracle  & myself and we're not much to look at!


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 6, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Yeah, this thread is old as dirt!  The only female we have on the board now are Oracle and myself, and we're not much to look at!




Now that's classic!!!


----------



## sweetandlusty (Sep 1, 2005)

edit edit


----------



## ben johnson (Oct 20, 2005)

great pics, u r a very gorgeous, dedicated lady.  kudo's. i do have to say i like the lake pic alot. i like water...i also agree with war nerve railroad pid is great...


----------



## Little Man (Oct 20, 2005)

damn she never comes online. oh well


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeh, she got too good for us a long time ago. Oh well, we have attracted hotter chicks.
Have you seen Mac's legs? OMG


----------



## Little Man (Oct 20, 2005)

i wanna know what she was taking to get that lean


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 20, 2005)

Petite is one of those naturally skinny girls who HAS to work out to have curves or muscle.


----------



## ben johnson (Oct 20, 2005)

i do agree.....Mac needs to post a few more leg pic's....i love legs....mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Testosperone (Oct 20, 2005)

Daaaaammmmmn Very Nice...


----------



## Little Man (Oct 20, 2005)

love the abs! hehe


----------



## DecaDude (Feb 8, 2006)

great abs, they almost gave me a nosebleed.  Keep up the good work, good luck at ur comp.


----------



## MR .T (Feb 8, 2006)

dude not to be rude but I think the comp was 2 years ago


----------



## James01 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice.....


----------



## Mogtav (Aug 5, 2006)

Too early...


----------



## smartwater (Aug 22, 2006)

really impressive. as said thouyght u look q tall - trying working on width


----------



## DEVILDOG (Apr 5, 2007)

war nerve said:
			
		

> :yesway: You look great...railroad pic is outstanding



Yes, I liked that one too. She looks great in black with the railroad in the background.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 9, 2007)

petite said:
			
		

> Ok, these are posted everywhere (lol) so alot of you may have already seen these, but I'm gonna post them here too for those that don't know me.  I'm 5'3'' and 105lbs.  I'm looking to do my first figure competition this summer.  These pics were taken in Aug.  I have since put on more muscle.  My goal is to weigh 115lbs at 10%.  Shoot, I may have to change my username if I reach this goal.  A year ago I was only weighing 95lbs.




You are gorgeous with a beautiful body. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 25, 2008)

I was just about to comment on her looks then realized I am about 3 years too late!


----------

